# Dirt/BMX Bahn im Reihn-Main-Gebniet?



## Backwoods (24. Dezember 2006)

Hi,

bin über die Feiertage auch mal wieder in der alten heimat (groß-gerau).

mich würde interessieren, ob's im reihn-main-gebiet oder so eine brauchbare dirt/bmx o.ä. Bahn gibt. Tables sind mir immer lieber  

hätte z.b. an sowas gedacht:


sms schrieb:


> Genau, BMX bzw. Dirtbahn:
> 
> Rommelshausen
> 
> ...


----------



## [elvis] (28. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

bei der alten Ziegelei in Mainz-Bretzenheim gibts ein ein paar Doubles (kein einziger Table) - Zustand im Winter ohne Pflege... !?

Gruß,
[elvis]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haengebauchhase (28. Dezember 2006)

das gleiche habe ich auch bei dem selben thread in frankfurt und umgebung geantwortet... wobei sie momentan ja noch geht...


----------



## biketrialer (9. Januar 2007)

Backwoods schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bin über die Feiertage auch mal wieder in der alten heimat (groß-gerau).
> 
> ...




es gibt eine in kelkheim "im mühlgrund", und dann halt ne richtig gute vereinsbahn in weiterstadt!
ausserdem war mal vor jahren in rodgau-jügesheim eine.....jetziger zustand ist mir unbekannt!


----------

